# Just no!!!!



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

What the title said...

Please click on following link...

Fashionable guinea-pig | OMG So Cute! | Cute Animals


----------



## troublestrouble (Oct 19, 2011)

i ACTUALLY laughed out loud!!!!!

then felt very sorry for the poor mite


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

I've seen that before, it has been around for years, I've never been a fan of dressing up animals, if people want to dress things up then they should get a doll :nonod:


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I've seen that before, it has been around for years, I've never been a fan of dressing up animals, if people want to dress things up then they should get a doll :nonod:


Someone had put a link to it on facebook today. Peed me off because if it has been around for years it means that people are still looking at it and finding it funny. Poor little piggy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

swatton42 said:


> Someone had put a link to it on facebook today. Peed me off because if it has been around for years it means that people are still looking at it and finding it funny. Poor little piggy.


There are worse out there too :nonod:


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sadly I'm not surprised about that either.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree i made me laugh...but I hate dressing up animals. If animals were intended on being dressed up then they sure as h*** wouldn't have such thick coats grrr. Saying that the pic of the kitten and the piggy under that pic was cute


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Half of me laughed, the other half felt sorry for the little piggy trapped inside that monstrosity


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I have never seen anything more stupid in my life! Poor guinea pig!


----------

